# Goat Milk Ice Cream



## magpie (May 1, 2008)

Anyone have a recipe for goat milk ice cream using something organic or natural for a sweetner? No sugar or substitute.....maybe honey? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have NOT made this, but it looks interesting


Honey Ice Cream

5 egg yolks
3 cups goat milk
1/2 cup honey
1 tsp vanilla extract

Beat together egg yolks and honey.

Heat milk in saucepan. When it is simmering, stir in yolk/honey mixture, stirring constantly till it thickens. Remove from heat. Let cool.

Freeze as per ice cream maker instructions.


----------



## Rosnasharn Farm (May 8, 2008)

What about just use an Icecream maker....add strawberrys or any other fruit for the sugar. Yummy.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

The honey ice cream sounds good!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Hands down this is the best ice cream I have ever made http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_24208,00.html


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried the ice cream with honey yet?


----------

